# [Solved] Only 2GB of 4GB Ram showing in W8?



## Delta6326 (Jun 19, 2013)

As the title shows I have only 2GB of ram showing in W8! I don't know how long this has been going for. CPU-z shows 4GB, but not windows. I ran P95 it maxs the 2GB and then computer freezes up.

some places it shows 4GB, but I can only use 2GB do I have a stick going bad? Or just need to change some settings?


----------



## techtard (Jun 19, 2013)

Run msconfig, then go to boot>advanced options, tick maximum memory and enter 4096.
I had to set this manually when I added some new ram, it didn't autodetect for some reason.

EDIT Just saw this was for Win8. I'm still using 7 so I don't know if this will still work.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you, I should have checked that, but i though I already had done that... it was clicked for Max RAM, but only had 2048 in the box.


----------



## techtard (Jun 19, 2013)

*flies away*


----------



## sttubs (Jun 19, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Thank you, I should have checked that, but i though I already had done that... it was clicked for Max RAM, but only had 2048 in the box.



Was it this action that solved your problem (just for future knowledge)?


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, I had to change it to 4096 now I have 3GB usable 1GB is system reserved.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Just uncheck the box completely so if you add RAM in the future you won't be scratching your head as to why it isn't being recognized.


----------

